# harvester pt gold



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

Went out and tried some Scorpion PT Gold 300 grain with CR sabots, only had a sample pack of 9 to try, and have to wait for my order to come in, kinda strange though, it printed 8" higher than my regular load, I made the adjustments and got it 4" high at 100 with the next 2 side by side, I sent 3 down at 200 yards and didn't touch the 2'x2' paper anywhere, shot 2 more at 100 and same 4" high impact... I'll update when the order of 50 arrives.

Blackhorn 209 105 grains by volume
CCI M primer
300 PT gold Scorpion


----------

